# actual EPS riding review from members?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have an oppotunity to purchase a 2009 Colnago EPS. reading the spec it seems to be a great bike. i ride an Cervelo R3 and have owned SLC-Sl and others, but , never a Colnago. can someone tell me their experiences with their EPS?
it is a beatiful bike and it looks like it will handle any rider ( i am 185 lbs,) well. my Cervelo is great, stiff and yet an all day ride. Cervelo climbs like a goat and it is very responsive. i can only have one bike at the time, so, i need as many first hand opinions as possible. i do not have any bike shop close by with an EPS, so, it is imposible for me to test ride one.

let me know


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Sacke will know this one. He thinks it is an amazing ride!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sacke is definitely the guy for this review because he has had the C50, Extreme C, and a couple other non-Colnago high end bikes under him and he is currently riding the EPS.

With that said, he bought the EPS from a guy that had been riding it, and swapped it for a Pinarello, and I believe it was the Prince model.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've owned an R3, as well as a c50 and extreme power. The EPS probably rides pretty similar to both those....more about the geometry than anything else IMHO.
I found the R3's design put a lot of my weight over the front of the bike. On a positive note, it felt lighter underneath me, but made no real world difference in climbing speed. I mean, really, we all know that we aint gonna get to the top of the hill any faster because of 200 grams less on the frame........thats what, a third of a water bottle?
I think you'll find the Nago is much more stable underneath you, better balanced and solid feeling. Almost boring some might say, but super high quality and predictable.
Go for it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just went out for a 30 mile ride on my Cannondale CAAD5, and it pretty much rattled my filings out and my hands, rear, and feet hurt. My Bianchi FG Lite is twitchy. I cannot find a fault with any of my Colnagos, whether it is the Arte, Oval Krono, or Cristallo, and I am willing to bet it will be the same way with the C50.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I would also be interested in some real person (non-magazine editor) feedback regarding the EPS ride and how it compairs to the C50 or EP, EC, etc. Anyone???


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Sacke..we need you! 

Fabsroman I do understand what you mean about the alloy frames you have. I have a De Rosa Team and it is a hard ride, I can't lie to you. Though having said that I like the response it gives me and it is way quicker than my steel Pinarello Seistere over my course...


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

There is about as much information on the EPS in some of the other recent threads in this forum as you are likely to find anywhere. There are not many people out there that have rode one, let alone owning one. The one comment that I read about someone not liking the front end concerns me, but someone else would probably think it was fine. The issues I would have with an EPS without having the chance to ride one are.

Its frightfully expensive. That frame should make dinner and wash the dishes afterwards for six large.

Its new and relatively untested. I have a lot of confidence in Colnago and their R&D, but could this bike be possibly too stiff? The headset is just massive, even larger than the CX-1. One of the things I love about my C40 is the front end. Some lament the passing of the 1" steerer tube. Sure, its not as stiff as an 1-1/8, or the even larger tapered assemblies, but through a Chris King headset it just feels sweet.

It is currently the lightest of the Italian produced Colnago's except for the Extreme C. I wonder if some of the legendary strength and reliability has been sacrificed at the altar of lightness.

I would dearly love to ride one, and would make every effort to do so before making such an investment. I am planning a trip to Italy in the spring of 2010, and just might have to make visit to the factory to try one.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

KennyG said:


> I would also be interested in some real person (non-magazine editor) feedback regarding the EPS ride and how it compairs to the C50 or EP, EC, etc. Anyone???


Preliminary findings...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158700


----------

